# Messumformer an analog Baugruppe anschließen



## Jean_T (14 Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich brauche eure Hilfe, ich habe ein messumformer der der Strom eines Trafo umwandelt mit folgende Verhalten 0...2000A--> 0...10V.

Ich will diese 0...10V Signal an eine 6ES7531-7KF00-0AB0 analog Baugruppe von Siemens anschließen um der Strom zu messen und später diesem Wert verarbeiten.

Wie kann ich diese anschließen?? 

Messumformer Pins
11 und 12: Betriebsspannungversorgung (extern)

13 und 14: 0V ...10V 

Muss ich den pin 13(messumformer) an der pin 4(AI Baugruppe) und pin 14(messumformer) an der pin 3(AI Baugruppe) anschließen? Ist das richtig??

Sorry für mein kaputtes Deutsch, ist nicht meine Muttersprache 

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Jean


----------



## JSEngineering (15 Dezember 2021)

Moin,




3 & 4 sieht erstmal gut aus. Warum Du 13 an 4 und 14 an 3 anschließt, erschließt sich mir mangels Information nicht. Eventuell auch umgekehrt. Aber dazu mußt Du Details des Wandlers posten.

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## Jean_T (15 Dezember 2021)

13 ist die 0V Ausgang vom Messumformer und 14 ist die 10V


----------



## PN/DP (15 Dezember 2021)

Jean_T schrieb:


> 13 ist die 0V Ausgang vom Messumformer und 14 ist die 10V


Also 13 ist 0V (oder - oder M oder GND) und 14 ist der Signal-Ausgang 0..+10V ?
Dann 13 an 4 bzw. Un- anschließen und 14 an 3 bzw. Un+

Harald


----------



## Jean_T (15 Dezember 2021)

Danke ihr zwei,

das hat so geklappt, daten werden richtig erfasst  

Grüße
Jean


----------

